# Osteen Endorses Puritan Reading Plan



## Scott (Jan 17, 2008)

Osteen Endorses Puritan Reading Plan


----------



## JM (Jan 17, 2008)

Osteen stated “I never knew you could say so much about God in such small books. I write big fat books and say hardly anything about God.”


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 17, 2008)

Being such a big fan of Pastor Osteen, I want to bear testimony that I had ALREADY taken up the Puritan challenge, ordered the books, and secured my wife's agreement that we will do it in 2008. Although we had many of the volumes in electronic form, this will be a handy way to follow through. And, to think, Pastor Osteen will get the credit! (Actually _Purgatorio_ is often a VERY funny satire site. Osteen Endorses Puritan Reading Plan - purgatorio. 

My wife and I are planning to do the challenge this year -- seriously!


----------



## etexas (Jan 17, 2008)

JM said:


> Osteen stated “I never knew you could say so much about God in such small books. I write big fat books and say hardly anything about God.”


That comment from Joel falls under the Uncle Etexas " What?" Umbrella.


----------



## Scott (Jan 17, 2008)

etexas said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > Osteen stated “I never knew you could say so much about God in such small books. I write big fat books and say hardly anything about God.”
> ...



The web site is satirical.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2008)

Good one, Scott. You had us going for a moment. I was almost rejoicing that the Lord had converted Olsteen.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2008)

Let me add that after reading the link it was a challenge to me to saturate my life in reading these books. I have read many of them, but I must confess I have not fully read Owen's book on Mortification of Sin.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## caddy (Jan 17, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Let me add that after reading the link it was a challenge to me to saturate my life in reading these books. I have read many of them, but I must confess I have not fully read Owen's book on Mortification of Sin.


 
What a great book it is !


----------



## lwadkins (Jan 17, 2008)

Gee I would have thought that Joel would have passed on the challenge considering that "Gospel Worship" wasn't on the list.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 17, 2008)

lwadkins said:


> Gee I would have thought that Joel would have passed on the challenge considering that "Gospel Worship" wasn't on the list.



Frankly, I heard that Daniel flew over to Texas to tutor Joel in _The Regulative Principle of Worship: Explained and Applied _(Xulon Press).


----------



## Stephen (Jan 18, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> lwadkins said:
> 
> 
> > Gee I would have thought that Joel would have passed on the challenge considering that "Gospel Worship" wasn't on the list.
> ...



I would gladly pay a roundtrip ticket for Daniel to fly to Houston.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 18, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> lwadkins said:
> 
> 
> > Gee I would have thought that Joel would have passed on the challenge considering that "Gospel Worship" wasn't on the list.
> ...



Bawb said he flew over to teach him theonomic interpretive dances of the Celtic style. Sort of like a reconstructionist riverdance.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 18, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > lwadkins said:
> ...


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 18, 2008)

I thought it went well too.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 18, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I thought it went well too.



Isn't that the one where he interprets the killing of the sabbath breakers??


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 18, 2008)

No sir, this dance is explaining that "on this hand you have law, on this hand you have gospel, you must preach both!"


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 18, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> No sir, this dance is explaining that "on this hand you have law, on this hand you have gospel, you must preach both!"


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 18, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> No sir, this dance is explaining that "on this hand you have law, on this hand you have gospel, you must preach both!"


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> lwadkins said:
> 
> 
> > Gee I would have thought that Joel would have passed on the challenge considering that "Gospel Worship" wasn't on the list.
> ...



I deny all knowledge of this event.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > lwadkins said:
> ...



Now they are all talking about me. A "Recontructionist Riverdance"...you can just picture R.J. Rushdoony at it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

Stephen said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > lwadkins said:
> ...



Send the money in the post.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > No sir, this dance is explaining that "on this hand you have law, on this hand you have gospel, you must preach both!"





They really know how to make you laugh on this board; to think that I was just going to ignore this thread.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 18, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> No sir, this dance is explaining that "on this hand you have law, on this hand you have gospel, you must preach both!"


----------

